# Who do you share your birthday with?



## imurphy (Apr 21, 2009)

For me, there's a number of obscure people who I don't know, including:

# 1979 – Kelly Brook, English actress/model
# 1980 – Ishmael Beah, Sierra-Leone born American author
# 1980 – David Britz, American nano-technologist
# 1980 – Jonathan Papelbon, American baseball player
# 1982 – Colby Armstrong, Canadian ice-hockey player
# 1982 – Asafa Powell, Jamaican sprinter
# 1983 – Thomas Pridgen, American musician
# 1984 – Lucas Grabeel, American actor and singer
# 1984 – Amruta Khanvilkar, Indian actress
# 1985 – Ahn Hyun-Soo, South Korean short track skater
# 1987 – Nicklas Bäckström, Swedish ice hockey player
# 1991 – Anurag Kashyap, 2005 Scripps National Spelling Bee champion
# 1992 – Miley Cyrus, American actress and singer/songwriter

That's me, November 23. 

Find out yours by using this link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/November_23#Births

Just change the date. So.. Anyone cool / infamous?


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a few nobel laureates, but my child has a cooler list.  Some of the names include:

Nathaniel Hawthorne, American writer 
Hiram Walker, American grocer and distiller 
Calvin Coolidge, 30th President of the United States
Ulysses S. Grant III, American soldier 
Rube Goldberg, American cartoonist 
Leona Helmsley, American hotel operator and real estate investor 
Neil Simon, American playwright 
Koko, sign-language gorilla


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 21, 2009)

While I'm not sure how EMSy this thred is...

The ones that caught my eye were...

1756 – Mozart 
1850 – Edward J. Smith (Captain of the Titanic!) 
1908 – William Randolph Hearst
1940 – James Cromwell (Zephram Cochrane from Star Trek first Contact!)
1956 – Mimi Rogers
1964 – Bridget Fonda
1976 – Todd MacCulloch (Former Center for the Sixers and the Nets!)


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_19


1848 – Wyatt Earp, American policeman and gunfighter
1955 – Bruce Willis, American actor 

1982 – Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.


----------



## mikie (Apr 21, 2009)

imurphy said:


> # 1992 – Miley Cyrus, American actress and singer/songwriter



I'm so sorry!


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 21, 2009)

1919 Nat "King Cole" (singer)

1938 Rudolf Nureyev (ballet dancer)

1949 Patrick Duffy (actor)

1951 Kurt Russell (actor)

1964 Rob Lowe (actor)

March 17th. St. Patty's Day


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 22, 2009)

A few that I noticed:

1721 – Roger Sherman, signer of the U.S. Declaration of Independence
1793 – Emperor Ferdinand I of Austria (d. 1875)
1941 – Bobby Russell, American songwriter (d. 1992) 
1944 – Keith Erickson, American basketball player
1968 – Ashley Judd, American actress 
1968 – Mswati III, King of Swaziland 
1969 – Jesse James, American television personality and motorcycle builder 
1981 – Troy Polamalu, American football player 
1987 – Maria Sharapova, Professional Tennis Player

People who died that day. (Dang! More famous people died that day than were born!):
1882 – Charles Darwin, English biologist (b. 1809) 
1906 – Pierre Curie, French physicist, Nobel Prize laureate (b. 1859)

Holidays and observances:
Day the US Revolutionary War started.
Dutch-American Friendship Day unsure


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

All i know of is

Sigmund Freud,
George Clooney
and 
Brian Knobbs

yes, laugh at that last one,.


----------



## exodus (Apr 22, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> All i know of is
> 
> Sigmund Freud,
> George Clooney
> ...



Way too many to list! But I almost share an EXACT birthday with stewart, One day older than me! I hate you!!!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

exodus said:


> Way too many to list! But I almost share an EXACT birthday with stewart, One day older than me! I hate you!!!



be jealous. be very jealous.


----------



## dslprod (Apr 22, 2009)

i share mine with mizz marilyn monroe !


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

dslprod said:


> i share mine with mizz marilyn monroe !



Love Marilyn


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 22, 2009)

Well born on my bday march 10
Emily Osment 1992  I feel so old
Sharon Stone 1958 Hottie
Shannon Tweed 1957 Hottie
Osama Bin Laden 1957  Rich kid gone bad


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 22, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Osama Bin Laden 1957  *Rich kid gone bad*




Ya think?  Not something I would advertise:  "I share a birthday with the killer of 343 emergency service workers (including 34 Paramedics and EMTs) and 3000 other Americans in the worst American tragedy since Pearl Harbor!"  It's almost as bad a sharing a birthday with Miley Cyrus.  EEWWW!


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ya think?  Not something I would advertise:  "I share a birthday with the killer of 343 emergency service workers (including 34 Paramedics and EMTs) and 3000 other Americans in the worst American tragedy since Pearl Harbor!"  It's almost as bad a sharing a birthday with Miley Cyrus.  EEWWW!




With Osama wasn't his dad  and the first George Bush business associates.  If so did George jr babysit OBL when their dads were doing business meetings togather.

Here's another incident that qualifies as a tragedy letting Rosanne Barr sing your national anthem.  Another tragedy lack of affordable health care and when you do have insurance this pre existing condition nonsense.


I wonder who has a birthday on April 20 you know 420 besides Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 22, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> With Osama wasn't his dad  and the first George Bush business associates.  If so did George jr babysit OBL when their dads were doing business meetings togather.
> 
> Here's another incident that qualifies as a tragedy letting Rosanne Barr sing your national anthem.  Another tragedy lack of affordable health care and when you do have insurance this pre existing condition nonsense.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't advertise having the birthday of George W Bush any more than Hitler.  Hide it and deny it!  Guilt by assossiation!  :glare:  Just kiding.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 22, 2009)

The highlights of October 23.....

1503 – Isabella of Portugal, queen of Spain and empress of Germany (d. 1539)
1869 – John Heisman, American football player and coach (d. 1936)
1893 – Gummo Marx, American actor (d. 1977) - I was hoping for Groucho
1925 – Johnny Carson, American television host (d. 2005)
1940 – Pelé, Brazilian footballer
1942 – Michael Crichton, American writer (d. 2008)
1959 – "Weird Al" Yankovic, American musical parodist - WOOHOO!!!
1964 – Robert Trujillo, American bassist (Metallica)


----------



## fma08 (Apr 22, 2009)

Several composers/writers and scientists.

The more recognizable names (to me at least):

1925: Johnny Carson
1942: Michael Crichton (The author of The Andromeda Strain, one of my favorite books and moves)
1964: Rob Trujillo (Rock On!)
1970: Grant from Mythbusters
1974: Eric Bass (Rock On again!!)
1986: My buddy Evan from high school
1991: Current Princess of Japan Mako of Akishino (not a recognizable name... just a cool one)

And my personal favorite:

1959: Weird Al Yankovic

Also, my birthday happens to be national mole day 
October 23rd, 10/23, 6.022 x 10^23


oh... and apparently apagea99


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone get the feeling that fma08 and apagea99 were born on the same day? <_<


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Does anyone get the feeling that fma08 and apagea99 were born on the same day? <_<



Hee hee ...


----------



## imurphy (Apr 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ya think?  Not something I would advertise:  "I share a birthday with the killer of 343 emergency service workers (including 34 Paramedics and EMTs) and 3000 other Americans in the worst American tragedy since Pearl Harbor!"  It's almost as bad a sharing a birthday with Miley Cyrus.  EEWWW!



Ahh Osama is just acting out. Think of it, he's the middle child of 53 brothers and sisters. He's just doing what he needs to do to get attention!

Miley Cyrus on the other hand has no excuse!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I wonder who has a birthday on April 20 you know 420 besides Adolf Hitler.



Missed it by one day! *sigh of releif*^_^


----------



## reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

A little fat ground hog!


----------



## spnx (Apr 23, 2009)

1883 – Georgios Papanikolaou, Greek doctor, inventor of the Pap smear (d. 1962)
1945 – Magic ****, American musician (The J. Geils Band)


----------

